# frontosa holding eggs, still eating



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

I have a female which i know is holding eggs, when i fed them today it seemed she almost swallowed the eggs, and proceeded to eat the pellets.

then afterwards, it looked like she still had the eggs in her mouth.

My questions is, has anyone had a holding female still eat, and hold eggs to term.

Also should i be feeding the tank hwile the female is still in holding, or should i remove her from the tank?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i would feed the tank same as usual. they can recess the eggs into a cavity, especially for that purpose, and many eat while performing their maternal duties with no risk to the spawn. only once the fry are near ready to spit, will you see her actually hold in her mouth, for any length of time.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

one of my female frontosa always eats when she is holding... But very min. amount of the smallest pieces of food.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

I've noticed that some inexperienced females seem to do that & they almost always end up swallowing some of their eggs, but never had one that swallowed them all.

I've also had females who would consistently over the years try to eat very small amounts & she never stopped and always brought out a god fry count.


----------

